
Cryptocurrencies fundings monthly/yearly (Graph and table) - BLP4YC
http://researchly.leobosankic.com/industry-insights
======
BLP4YC
A side project I am working on; aggregating data about cryptocurrencies;
industry insights such as fundings or industries, and token-specific
information such as type (platform, protocol…), team, competition, network….

This is my first attempt at visualization (using Chart.js & WordPress)

